# Great Outdoors Smoker?



## twistertail (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I decided to go with a gas smoker instead of charcoal and think I'm going to get this one. 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342513
Its from Wal Mart and called the Great Outdoors Smoky Moutain gas smoker, anyone have one of these?  Looks pretty decent and its only $100.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

it's called a gosm around here & though i don't, lots of these folks do. also check out the side forum & reviews of the gosm by jeff.some interesting mods too.


----------



## twistertail (Jun 29, 2007)

One other question, the wide body is $30 more and the only difference in size is the width.  The smaller one is 16" wide and the bigger is 20" wide, is it worth it to get the bigger one?  Could a whole turkey fit in a 16"wide by 14" deep smoker?  Dont know if I'll ever do a whole turkey or not just wondering about the size.


----------



## twistertail (Jun 29, 2007)

Been wondering what the heck a gosm was, thanks.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

look to the left - how to articles & links by jeff,@the bottom is everything about the gosm.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 29, 2007)

I have one, and I like it. Also have the charcoal model.
Buy the larger one! Otherwise, down the road you will wish you had.


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got the GOSM you're looking at. Works great, but if you plan to cook for more than four, spend the extra $30 and get the wider one. I have no problem with mine, but that four inches can be big if your smoking large pieces of meat.
Great choice as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep! The larger one will allow you to lay a full slab of spares in it without having to roll them up, bend them, etc.


----------



## twistertail (Jun 29, 2007)

Well most of the time I'll just be fixing stuff my wife, daughter and myself but I know when we have people over I'll want the extra room so I guess I'll get the bigger one.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 29, 2007)

OK! Good choice!
These things run a 15-20 degree difference between the top and bottom racks, top is hottest. Something to remember.


----------



## regor (Jun 29, 2007)

So, as I cooked my first 5 slabs of baby backs on the same GOSM, the temp gauge was at a minumum of 250-275, with it set to low. So, if I cook accordingly, the lower rack should be at a good 225-250'ish?


----------



## twistertail (Jun 29, 2007)

Well just made a run from work to Wally World and got it.  After looking at them I decided to go with the smaller one since most of my cooking will be for just 3.  Plus with the 3 racks it looks like I should still be able to get a lot of meat in there if we have people over.


----------



## ddemerath (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought the model you are looking at and have been very happy with it after getting the regulator replaced.  I can now get it to hold temps as low as 200 degrees.  It fits two 12 pound turkeys with room to spare.  They come out awesome if you brine them overnight.  We have probably done a turkey each month now for the past 6 months.  It also uses very little gas.  Overall, I would say you made a good choice.  Pork shoulders smoked  and pulled make great sandwiches.  Just remember, the more you use it, the better you will get!


----------



## maksmoke (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought the 24" wide GOSM at Bass Pro shop store near me. I think they made special models for wal-mart stores. I had (have) a 16" wide Brinkman vertical charcoal smoker. Used it sort of successfully for about 2 seasons and it was just a pain to keep it at a good temperature. First time I used GOSM I smoked 2 butts and 4 full racks of ribs. The butts where about 8 lbs each and I started them about 6 or 7 AM. I figured the ribs where going to be for dinner and I could wait till about 11 AM or so to get them going. As it turned out both the butts and ribs where available for dinner. Nobody was any the wiser I had just used a propane smoker. I had to crank the temp knob all the way down to keep it low. Only used about half a 20 lb propane tank. I am definitely NOT disappointed with my purchase. I've only been at this about 2 years or so but I learn quick and read the forums for tips, and there are a lot of good ones here.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 29, 2007)

Tell me more about the fix you did......

What parts.....cost....steps involved....??

Does it only apply to the 16 inch model or is the 20 inch model affected too...??


Thanks in advance...!!


----------



## regor (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, also interested in the regulator mod?

The only way I have been able to get 200-225 is to only open the propane tank  3/4 of a turn, then using the GOSM to fine tune.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope you enjoy that gasser. You will be turning out some great smoked food in no time. Be sure to ask about any questions you may have.


----------



## jonr (Jun 29, 2007)

I picked up the 16" propane model at the Home Depot last summer. One of the best buys I made.

One mod I would make first, is pick up a 9" square cake pan to use instead of the iron wood box that come standard. This allows for more wood chunks or pieces to be used with less changing.

This is a versitile unit, I have doubled it as a warming/holding oven, and even used it to make some hot side dishes.  A great part of your outdoor kitchen.

Good luck

John


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2007)

I have the 16 inch gasser also. If I leave it at the lowest temp it runs at 200 on the top rack. I got 197 on the middle rack. that was on a 92 degree day it runs cooler as the temp drops outside but I love it to death. just got it like 3 weeks ago and have been smoking every weekend and some week days. Love the pork butt on it and the beer can chickens. I am hooked on the smoke.


----------



## frybob (Jul 4, 2007)

My son has the 16 inch wide gosm and wishes he had gotten the 20 inch wide one. Bigger briskets have a bit of a problem fitting into the 16 inch wide one. Other then that he loves his smoker. I'd go with the wider one if I were getting one.

Good luck,

Bob


----------



## smack (Jul 5, 2007)

I have the smaller one, too, and since there is less volume to heat I would imagine it uses somewhat less fuel, if that's a consideration.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll bet you'll wish you had spent the extra $30 ....


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 5, 2007)

Go big or go home!


----------



## niteman74 (Jul 6, 2007)

I got the bigger GOSM.... for the money you can't beat it. I had about 2/3's of a propane tank and ran it for 8 to 9 hours. I took the tank off the smoker the next day, put it on my grill and still managed to cook hamburgers and hotdogs. Plus I used the tank to season my GOSM. 

It might cost more on fuel. I don't have a comparison. Filling a tank here is only 11.50 with tax ... a small price to pay for good food. 

I enjoy the fact that I can put a whole slab of ribs on each shelf. I cooked a 6.5 lb boston butt and 2 slabs of ribs...plus the extra cuttings and I had room left over. The extra space lets me make extra meat for lunches for the whole week


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 7, 2007)

My Big Block will do 5 long hour (8+) smokes on a tank of propane.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We restored the grill, but it has only been used once since I started smoking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I ended up pulling the propane tank from the grill when the one on my smoker wiffed out this last week.

Sometimes I feel a little sad to see my grill neglected while I baby my smoker on a Saturday....


----------



## niteman74 (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad to know that!

My tank hasn't run out yet. I got my extra tank filled just in case. I anticipated it to run out quick. I was wrong. I bought a 3 burner gas grill last year and it emptied a tank quicker than what I ever expected. Why I got the 2nd tank. 

I can't say enough good things about my GOSM... I really enjoy it.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 9, 2007)

Smokers use less BTUs then grills ... hence many more hours of cooking time ....


----------



## ddemerath (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry for the long delay in getting back to the questions obout the regulator fix.  I had to call the company a number of times to remedy this.  First they wanted me to try turning the tank on 1/4 turn.  Try that and call back.  Next call a girl that told me 250 degrees was normal and that I should open the door to cool it down.  Next call was to demand a new regulator as the first gentleman sugested, if the first step did not work.  I had to fax the model # as well as the reciept to verify it was in warranty.  Unfortunately, it took the 2+ months (on backorder) to send me a new regulator (front panel, hose, reg., and control knob assy).  It turns out it was too small for my unit so I unscrewed the control knob assy. and replaced the defective assy.  Now it works so much better.  I have noticed that near the ends of my smokes, it is hard to maintain 225-235.  It usually settles in at 240-250 (top vent wide open and knob as low as it will go).    Awesome food none the less!


----------



## midwestcop (Jul 19, 2007)

I wonder if this might be the answer to my question in my other post...this is the model of smoker I am looking at and I am thinking about buying one and converting it to Natural Gas... since natural gas burns at a lower temperature than Propane, then NG might be the way to go


----------



## jeepdiver (Jul 20, 2007)

I haven't actually played with it enough to check it, but I assumed that the GOSM vents work the same as a regular charcoal grill.  Fully open is hotter than closed (allows more air flow which helps the fire burn hotter).  You may want to try closing your vents to lower the temp.

Does anyone know for sure if the vents work different on a Gas model?


----------



## twistertail (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe they all work slightly different but I have to set mine between the low and medium to get 225.  On the low setting my temp was a little below 200.  This was with the vent closed as much as it will close.  I was smoking on pretty warm days also, upper 80's.


----------



## big-fokker (Jul 28, 2007)

Just bumping this back to the top. 
I've sent some PM's and asked a few questions in other threads about this unit but I should have taken the time to search and read this thread because every single question of mine was answered here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to those that contributed!


----------



## jocosa (Jul 28, 2007)

Greetings all...  we just got our 16" GOSM and hope to get it assembled and seasoned soon...   thanks for all the great info that I've read so far, I'll be chiming in more as we start to smoke...  :)   And pics of the q-view will definitely follow.

I'm also a big homebrewer, so know the two will go hand in hand... a good day sounds like the smoker on one end of the carport and a 10 gallon batch of brew boiling on the other.   Can't wait!


----------

